# MN Elk Tag?



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

How does the lottery work, if you get a tag is it a once in a lifetime deal? What happens if you get a tag for a cow and not a bull, are you then out of the running for a bull for life, can you pass on the cow tag to have a chance on future bull tags?


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Its once in a lifetime and you if you get drawn you get either a cow tag or a etiher sex tag.


----------

